# Shopping Trip Part 2



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I realy love these pretty ones. The bottom small fish is an albino of some sort.



I think these are black skirt tetras?




This guppy is not new but he is bright red, very pretty. I have two but now I wish I had bought more but I haven't seen any at all there.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice finds! What kind of fish is that in the top picture?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yes, those are black skirt tetras.. I looked at some of those today..


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

does the bottem fish on the first piture have eyes? Looks almost like a blind mexican cave tetra. Even if it has eyes these tetra's skin grows over their eyes as they mature


----------



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

yes the bottem fish that is in the 1st pictures is a blind cave fish, it doesnt even have eye sockets, they like nibbling at your hands


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

ncstater1919 said:


> yes the bottem fish that is in the 1st pictures is a blind cave fish, it doesnt even have eye sockets, they like nibbling at your hands


Yes! I was right! But i read that they're born with eyes and later on lose them...hm i'm check my sources. But anyway you're lucky i've wanted these for sometime now but my mom is more fond of pets with eyes lol


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh boy, those black skirt tetras are mean. I may have to bring them back. They are in a tank by themselves now until I decide what to do. I asked if any of them were nippy and the girl said no. 
What I always do is when I go get fish write down the names of the fish I want to get next time and make sure they are compatible. It has worked extremely well for me, never had one problem doing that. Oh well, guess I went over board.



> Nice finds! What kind of fish is that in the top picture?


I wish I new! I’m not sure. I have to go back to pet smart so I'll check or call today and see if they know. It's really bugging me not knowing the names, LOL. It's definitely a tetra of some sort. Very peaceful, even though it's really big. There also extremely active. I’m going to get a couple more of them. 



> does the bottom fish on the first picture have eyes? Looks almost like a blind Mexican cave tetra. Even if it has eyes these tetra's skin grows over their eyes as they mature


Last night I was looking at the "blind cave Tetras" which I have no clue that they were blind and Im looking and looking at them. Then I started feeling really bad for the poor thing thhat he lost his eye balls. :shock: 

Are they blind for real? When they loose there eye balls they must be blind. Why on earth will they loose there eye balls? I've got to do some research on this one. 

I have a cory that is blind in one eye, his name is Winky, LOL. He has a birth defect. I’m a sucker for the defective ones. They got personality.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well they usually live in caves so dnt really need eyes to see around they use radio-waves to navigate so might bang into things but thats common, they are born with eyes and when they mature they lose there eyes they are werid but amazing tetras and there one of my fav tetras after cardinals, and nice fish !!

- Jonno


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

blind mexican tetras are really cool! Don't feal bad for them, like jonno said the lack of eyes/eyesight is made up by the amazing advances in their lateral line sensory systems. I'm pretty sure scientist have proved that they did evolved from another kind of tetra which had eyes but then became a dark cave dweller the lost their eyes and colors because they no long needed them, they're a marvel of nature and when i went on a trip into a mine to see the world largest stlagtight there were similar fish in the caze's waters once i get the chance i'm getting some. But just because they're blind doesn't mean they don't like a group!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> they are born with eyes and when they mature they lose there eyes they are werid but amazing tetras and there one of my fav tetras after cardinals, and nice fish !!


You are so right! It is pretty amazing. I really like them. I have 5 of them, maybe I'll get a few more next time I go. I just find this so fasinating. Are they usually hard to get? Mine are just wee babies but I looked some info up on the next and it said they get to about 4.5", that's pretty big.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well my lfs always have them, i might go and get some today


----------

